# [RISOLTO]Scheda di rete non funzionante solo con 2006.0

## Gaap

Sto' rifacendo l' installazione di gentoo sul pc, e ho notato che con gentoo 2006.0 la mia scheda di rete non funziona.. ovvero, penso sia riconosciuta: la configuro a dovere ma la rete non funziona.. premetto che con la versione 2005.0 la scheda funziona.. avete qualche ideea sul motivo?Last edited by Gaap on Mon May 29, 2006 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

controlla che il modulo caricato dalla 2005.0 venga pure caricato nella 2006.0

----------

## u238

Controlla quale modulo viene caricato con il kernel della 2005.0, e assicurati che venga caricato lo stesso con il nuovo kernel. Se dovesse essere così prova a cambiare versione del kernel, magari c'è un bug nel modulo.. altro non saprei

[EDIT]

Luca89 sei flash   :Laughing: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Gaap

Come posso vedere il modulo utilizzato? e se ci fosse un errore comunque il problema non sarebbe  risolvibile visto che l' installazione utilizza il kernel del live cd no? se usassi la 2005.0 per l'installazione ma scaricassi i vari partage e ecc. dal sito non avrei problemi vero? (grazie per le velocissime risposte  :Smile:  )

----------

## codadilupo

il modulo lo puoi caricare proprio perchè è un modulo.

e il tuo problema non è il livecd, ma il fatto che, come al solito, ti avrà tirato su l'interfaccia sbagliata.

```
# rmmod eth1394

# rmmod modulo_tua_scheda

# modprobe modulo_tua_scheda

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

dovrebbe bastare

P.S.: se usi il livecd 2005.0 poi devi relinkare anche il make.profile prima di cominciare l'installazione

Coda

----------

## Gaap

e per scoprire il odulo utilizzato dalla mia scheda? (questa cosa comunque mi era gis' successa con la 2004 mentre nella 2005 era stato risolto..)

----------

## codadilupo

```
# lspci | grep Eth
```

dopodiche' guardi come si chiama il modulo di quel controller

Coda

----------

## u238

oppure dal liveCD 2005.0 (che ti carica il modulo giusto), dai un

```

dmesg | grep eth

```

e dovresti ricavare il modulo guisto!

----------

## Gaap

Ecco, allora scusate ma sono un po' lento a capire  :Razz:  :

dalla 2005.0 o fatto:

```

livecd ~ # lspci | grep Eth

0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

e:

```

livecd ~ # dmesg | grep eth 

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8c1a000, 00:13:46:2f:9b:cc, IRQ 19

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8c1c000, 00:10:dc:f6:d3:77, IRQ 18

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8c1a000, 00:13:46:2f:9b:cc, IRQ 19

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8c1c000, 00:10:dc:f6:d3:77, IRQ 18

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

io devo configurare eth0 .. dove si vede il nome del modulo utilizzato? presumo sia questo ( RTL8139 ) giusto?

----------

## codadilupo

```
# rmmod eth1394

# rmmod 8139too

# modprobe 8139too

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

dovrebbe bastare. Per sicurezza, dai prima:

```
# lsmod | grep 8139
```

e verifica che il modulo corrisponda

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon May 29, 2006 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

Parecchio strano che la 2006.0 non la vede, è un chipset molto diffuso. Dai manualmente dalla 2006.0:

```
modprobe 8139too
```

e poi configura la scheda con ifconfig o dhcp.

----------

## Gaap

Si ho seguito la strada di coda e ho modificato il modulo con 8139too .. ora tutto ok comunque si.. è molto strano perchè questo modulo, a quanto ne so' io, è molto usato.. possibile bug? (ho provato anche con la versione live ma non funziona neanche lì)

----------

## codadilupo

come detto, é un baco noto: in pratica il livecd ti abilita la eth0 caricando eth1394 (ip over firewire), tale che - ovviamente - il dhcpdiscover fallisce.

Scaricando il modulo eth1394 e ricaricando il modulo dell'interfaccia ethernet tutto torna a posto.

P.S.: nell'installazione, dovrai blacklistare la eth1394 (o direttamente non selezionarla durante la configurazione del kernel)

Coda

----------

## Gaap

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: nell'installazione, dovrai blacklistare la eth1394 (o direttamente non selezionarla durante la configurazione del kernel)

 

questa non l'ho capita.. una volta installato il sistema devo rifare il procedimento ed è tutto ok no?

----------

## Luca89

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   P.S.: nell'installazione, dovrai blacklistare la eth1394 (o direttamente non selezionarla durante la configurazione del kernel) 
> 
> questa non l'ho capita.. una volta installato il sistema devo rifare il procedimento ed è tutto ok no?

 

devi blacklistarla a coldplug oppure non selezionarla nella configurazione del kernel.

----------

## Gaap

Ah ok.. ma se dovessi usare genkernel?

----------

## Ic3M4n

la tua scheda verrÃ  vista come eth1 e non come eth0. puoi fare due cose:

o configuri la rete utilizzando eth1 come da handbook (Ã¨ spiegato come utilizzare piÃ¹ interfacce di rete)

oppure fai come giÃ  detto il blacklist della ether su firewire ed allora verrÃ  vista come eth0 e la configuri di conseguenza.

----------

## Gaap

Ok problema risolto e stranamente al riavvio non ho dovuto fare niente e ha riconosciuto correttamente le interfaccie eth* .. bah :S .. il mio computer sta' piano piane prendendo il sopravvento sulle mie decisioni.. la cosa mi fa' paura  :Neutral: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ok problema risolto e stranamente al riavvio non ho dovuto fare niente e ha riconosciuto correttamente le interfaccie eth* .. bah :S .. il mio computer sta' piano piane prendendo il sopravvento sulle mie decisioni.. la cosa mi fa' paura 

 

più che altro credo sia tu che non riesci ad impartirgli i giusti comandi.

----------

## Gaap

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> più che altro credo sia tu che non riesci ad impartirgli i giusti comandi.
> 
> 

 

 :Razz:  forse hai ragione te..

----------

